# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  kohaku maruten male... apakah salah memelihara ikan male ?

## Dony Lesmana

Dulu pernah maen ke Imperial koi, naksir bgt ama ikan ini ampe kebawa mimpi... hehehehe
karena harga blm cocok di kantong , akhirnya lepaslah kohaku ini ke tangan org lain ...

ehh emang jodoh.. tau taunya org yg beli nawarin lagi ke aku.. pas ada dananya ya jodoh dehhh

KOHAKU OKAWA MALE
size 54 cm

bagaimana ya ? bener ga ya aku kepengen bgt ama ini ikan ? bgmn kualitasnya ?? Demikian foto terbaru




feel free to komen

Salam 

Dony Lesmana

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> Kalo untuk pattern oke lah om dony. Bicara lainnya, saya kurang suka pada bagian pola ke 3 khususnya sashi dan kiwa yang terbentuk pada sisi depan pola..


Maju terus pantang malu..masi ada sistem katrol...ha5x..

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Ciamik om.. Klo kantong cocok ambil ajaa... Drpd mimpi lgg.. Pengen lagii..

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

menurut nubi ikan yang sekarang gendutnya agak kurang bagus om don, apa pengaruh air?

----------


## koisfansbdg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## helmywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agusta_17

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eryno

Nilai positifnya menurut saya ikan ini memiliki skin yg cerah, pattern bagus, volume bodi juga bagus.,
Nilai negatifnya bentuk bodi di bagian ekor agak tipis atau kurang seimbang dengan bodinya dan saya liat di perut bagian kanan ada seperti benjolan yg membuat bodi ikan ini kurang simetris..

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

